# Do we need a FIOS brand router to split cable TV signal?



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

A Verizon installer said that to use FIOS TV with 3 TVs, each with its own set top boxes or DVRs, we must lease a Verizon brand (wireless) router to split the cable TV signal. Otherwise the set top boxes or DVRs will not initialize correctly.

Is that true, or can something else legitimately split the cable TV signal to feed the various set top boxes or DVRs? E.g., an ordinary splitter, or two-way amplifier and splitter?

Also, if we also get FIOS Internet, can we use a non-FIOS brand router to split the Internet (100BaseT ethernet) signal to multiple wired computers, or must we use the FIOS brand router for that too?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

You don't need the Actiontecs to split the signal, but I'm pretty sure you do need one to establish the MoCa network that delivers IP-based information to the set top boxes via the coax cable connection, like the guide, searching or video on demand.

The FiOS router has four LAN ports that your computers can be wired back to. If four is not enough, you can connect a 4-way or 8-way switch to one of the Actiontec's LAN ports.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

in order to get FiOS TV you MUST use one of the ActionTec routers, it has to do with with MoCA as Steve indicated. you have however the option to lease or buy your own


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

As referenced, the ActionTec provides the MoCA network, and the ActionTec Rev I is purchasable from the Verizon website.

In theory, if every FiOS provided receiver was Ethernet connected it might work.

The ActionTec is not needed to distribute the QAM TV signal, it's the FiOS provided receiver guide data and on-demand that travels over IP. 

If you're using non FiOS provided receivers that don't need MoCA then the ActionTec is not needed.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

peds48 said:


> in order to get FiOS TV you MUST use one of the ActionTec routers, it has to do with with MoCA as Steve indicated. you have however the option to lease or buy your own
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not true. You only need the Actiontec if you get Verizon's set top boxes. If you go with a TiVo, you can put the Actiontec in the closet, and just get configured with Ethernet connectivity from the ONT.

To the OP, what steve said is correct. The Actiontec doesn't split the TV signal. It's just another end-point on your network, and it handles the IP feeds for your TV service. Those IP feeds would include things like guide data, widgets, and on-demand programming.

To split the TV signal, just a standard splitter will work fine. Although you will want one that can handle a 1GHz signal (the Actiontec handles VOD and multiroom feeds at ~900MHz, and many older splitters top out below that). You also don't want/need any amplifiers in your set up. The ONT runs very hot, and amplifying the signal is not only unnecessary but will cause break-ups. In fact, in my original set-up the installer had to put in an attenuator on one of my STBs.

Also, if you do get one of Verizon's STBs or DVRs, you will need the Actiontec in your set-up, but I know lots of folks that bridge other routers into the mix. Oh, and if you go for Verizon's media server, you will need the latest and greatest Actiontec (rev. I). It won't work without it.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, and if you just get internet... no you don't need an Actiontec at all. When I first got FiOS we just had internet, and they gave me a dLink router that was hooked up with Ethernet. They will probably hook you up with an Actiontec even if you just get internet service, and will probably hook you up as MoCA (that's pretty much the standard configuration). Even if they do that, though, all you have to do is run a cat5 cable to the ONT, plug it in, and call them. They can reconfigure you as Ethernet remotely. Or just request to the installer that you want Ethernet instead of MoCA (although you'll probably want to have some cat5 cable of your own to use in that case). Point is, you only have to use the Actiontec if you get TV service and if you use one of the STBs/DVRs. Otherwise, no you don't have to use it.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Sixto said:


> As referenced, the ActionTec provides the MoCA network, and the ActionTec Rev I is purchasable from the Verizon website.
> 
> In theory, if every receiver was Ethernet connected it might work.
> 
> The ActionTec is not needed to distribute the QAM TV signal, it's the guide data and on-demand that travels over IP.


Yeah, and eventually the VMS will be able to be hooked via Ethernet. Right now it's MoCA only, but it does have the Ethernet ports on it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jpl said:


> Not true. t.


semantics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, guys!

What a nuisance... We do want to use the Verizon DVR boxes - so I guess we need to lease or buy this stupid box too. 

We are just looking to switch to Verizon for a while because if you stay with Comcast too long, the prices increase without limit. I understand the same is true of Verizon. (We can't use satellite because someone thinks satellite dishes are ugly.) So we will switch back and forth every year or two. That's nuts, but it's no different from getting car insurance.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

peds48 said:


> semantics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Semantics? What you said is wrong. You made the absolute statement that you HAVE to have the actiontec if you want FiOS TV. That's simply not true. You don't need it if you use a third-party box. Yes, you need the Actiontec if you get Verizon's boxes, but I know quite a few people who don't.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Technically, you don't need it even if you use the Verizon STBs. All you need is a MOCA adapter to bridge your LAN and your coax. When we had FiOS TV turned on, they wanted to give us an Actiontec but we have a MUCH better router already, so we just bridged to the coax separately.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jpl said:


> Semantics? What you said is wrong. You made the absolute statement that you HAVE to have the actiontec if you want FiOS TV. That's simply not true. You don't need it if you use a third-party box. Yes, you need the Actiontec if you get Verizon's boxes, but I know quite a few people who don't.


as I Said semantics. the TS was referring to FIOS STB and I answered accordingly. apparently, according to Diana you are wrong as well... lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

true, I have D*, and FiOs for internet only.
I replaced slow ActionTec for a gigabit/802.11 N router, no issues


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Why wouldn't using your own moca adapter work?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> Why wouldn't using your own moca adapter work?


It does...that is how I have FiosTV configured...an Asus RT-N66U router and a separate Actiontec ethernet/MOCA bridge. The best Verizon router will not support 40MHz channels for 802.11n so no way I'd pay them $99 for a less capable router.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Shoot. Wish I had seen this thread earlier. I am going to FIOS with TiVo. I just purchased the Actiontec router on eBay, but I guess I didn't need to do so. I will like not having to use it though, if possible. I guess I'll try to resell it on eBay.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

You will either need an Ethernet/MOCA bridge, or use a Roamio Plus or Pro to act as the bridge to give the TiVos internet access (which they MUST have to get guide data). We use an Actiontec ECB2200 that we bought on eBay for $20 since we didn't have Ethernet ports near either Roamio.

IOW, just like a Genie can bridge Ethernet and 'DECA' (basically just low frequency MOCA) a Roamio can bridge Ethernet and MOCA. And just like the "Cinema Connection Kit" (CCK) you can also do the bridging function in a separate device (the ECB2200 or similar).


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

I may be switching to a FiOS triple play bundle (including their Quantum 75/75 internet), and I'm a bit confused by this discussion of their router. I currently have an inexpensive gigabit router and run Ethernet cable to my blu-ray player for Netflix streaming. Will a switch to Verizon's Actiontec router make our Netflix streaming worse?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

bcab17 said:


> I may be switching to a FiOS triple play bundle (including their Quantum 75/75 internet), and I'm a bit confused by this discussion of their router. I currently have an inexpensive gigabit router and run Ethernet cable to my blu-ray player for Netflix streaming. Will a switch to Verizon's Actiontec router make our Netflix streaming worse?


It shouldn't (especially since Verizon is currently rolling out their updated connection deal with Netflix). If you want to keep your existing router, you can do that. The TV service requires a MoCA feed to handle things like guide data and VOD. If you go with a TiVo, then you really have no need for the Actiontec. In that case, just tell the installer to provision you as Ethernet. if you are getting Verizon's STBs, then you do need a MoCA feed. In that event, you have a couple options. You can get a MoCA bridge like Diana mentioned (never realized that was an option before, but it makes total sense that it would work), in which case you can get provisioned as Ethernet and use your existing router. Or you can bridge your router to the Actiontec. Or you can just stick with the Actiontec. If you get the Quantum TV setup (aka the VMS), by default you will be given their latest and greatest router, which is n-rated.

The bigger concern with Netflix is the fact that Verizon has been throttling down the connection with Netflix. But with the new direct connectivity deal they cut with Netflix, speeds have been increasing dramatically. If you do experience a slowness initially, it won't last long - they're in the process of rolling out that update right now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I ended up keeping the Actiontec and not even using any of my other routers. I found the Actiontec and the others did not play nicely. I needed the Actiontec as as MoCA bridge for my Mini as I don't have Ethernet in the room where it was located. I did notice that when I went with just the Actiontec, my wireless connectivity was a lot better than it had been before I even had the Actiontec even when I used wireless routers as extenders. I now have wireless in areas that I always had trouble in before, so it seems to be a pretty strong router.

The installer even showed up with another one for some reason and then told me to just keep it so I now have two. I have seen some posts of people using a second Actiontec as a wireless extender so I might try that to see if I can make my wireless network a little stonger.

Now one question I have, and I think Diana that you kinda answered it...

If I had asked to be provisioned for Ethernet only, they would run Ethernet from the ONT to my personal router and a coax from the ONT to my cable boxes. On the Roamio, I would enable both Ethernet and MoCA and that would bridge the Ethernet signal to the MoCA side, which would then communicate with my Mini, correct?

If so, I guess that's something to think about if I decide to upgrade wireless network later on and want to ditch the Actiontec.

- Merg


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great to hear that the Actiontec router was an actual improvement for you. I'm having FiOS installed in a couple of days. I just picked up a smart TV for a bedroom that is at the opposite end of my house and on a different floor from where the router will be installed. I don't like relying on WIFI for streaming Netflix, etc., but I will give it a chance after the FiOS install.

Just to make sure that I understand how an Ethernet/MoCA bridge works...if I find that the Netflix streaming through the smart TV is not up to par over WIFI, I assume the addition of a MoCA bridge in that room (coax splitter: one coax to Verizon IP box, one to the bridge...then ethernet cable from bridge to smart TV) would give me a wired network connection for the smart TV. Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, that's right. You also need a bridge on the other end, but that could be a coax going into the Actiontec router.

- Merg


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Yes, that's right. You also need a bridge on the other end, but that could be a coax going into the Actiontec router.
> 
> - Merg


Yes. I assume when they do the install there will be a coax connected to the router. The MoCA bridge is often sold in 2-packs for connection as you mentioned, but I read that FiOS customers with the VMS and IP setup only need a single MoCA bridge to add a wired network connection in a room that only has coax.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Correct. If you are provisioned from the ONT as Ethernet only, you'll need 2 MoCA adapters. The normal install is to have a coax run to your router. You could then use your two adapters to get Ethernet into two rooms then.

- Merg


----------

